# Distilled or de-ionised water????



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

OK folks, that is the question. What do you WANT to put in your engine???


Distilled by my view is good quality table water that can be consumed my humans as well.

De-ionised is water made from evaporation of water, due to high temperature.

what should you use?????????



p.s.

BMW Cyprus uses tap water!!!!


----------



## Serbonze (Apr 4, 2003)

Distilled 

http://www.phmeters.com/New_Folder/antifreeze_application_note.htm


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

NO difference...and you can drink both. Of course there are different grades of DI water, but very expensive...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

salvo said:


> NO difference...and you can drink both. Of course there are different grades of DI water, but very expensive...


They are different - the process to make them are different - distilled water is boiled and collect, and deionized water is run through a column that removes ions. It doesn't remove anything that has no charge, such as organic material.

Also, I don't believe it's true that distilled water is completely free of dissolved solids.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

distilled is just water boiled and the evaporates are condensed and collected. There are many many different grades of DI water. ie type II DI water is RO filtered twice, and can run you 45 bucks for a 2.5 litre bottle. I'm using that stuff now for my research on coliform bacteria in the rivers.


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

organic compuonds blow off way below 100C...for the purposes of your car...there is no difference! As long as there are no inorganic minerals...no corrosion will build up, etc....the highest grade DI water will run you 36.35 for 4 liters...pH 5.4 to 7.0, no absorbance and Specific Conductance of 2.0 umhos/cm...in other words you wont get electrocuted as efficiently if you take a bath and drop your hairdryer in with you! any other questions? ANd the ultra-filtration is not like a kitchen strainer...it is essentially chromotagraphy, so if the organics dont blow off, then they can be separated based on polarity...any other questions?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

salvo said:


> the highest grade DI water will run you 36.35 for 4 liters...pH 5.4 to 7.0, no absorbance and Specific Conductance of 2.0 umhos/cm


Y'all have different standards. We use Millipore water, 18megaOhms/cc resistance. Drop that toaster.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

jeff330i said:


> distilled is just water boiled and the evaporates are condensed and collected. There are many many different grades of DI water. ie type II DI water is RO filtered twice, and can run you 45 bucks for a 2.5 litre bottle. I'm using that stuff now for my research on coliform bacteria in the rivers.


The DI water I bought costed me 1$ for 4 litres!!!!! It said filtered twice as well!!!! I really dont bevieve that this is de-ionised as well.....


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

NOt to get off subject...but has anyone seen "penta water" in the super market, usually a whole foods type place? It costs like 3 bucks for a little bottle and they claim that the water molecules are preorganized in groups of 5...some how this is better for you??!?? WTF?? Can people be so dumb to buy this stuff?? (rhetorical question)....Fifty cent, im sure that water you got is fine...its just cheaper in Greece.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

salvo said:


> NOt to get off subject...but has anyone seen "penta water" in the super market, usually a whole foods type place? It costs like 3 bucks for a little bottle and they claim that the water molecules are preorganized in groups of 5...some how this is better for you??!?? WTF?? Can people be so dumb to buy this stuff?? (rhetorical question)....Fifty cent, im sure that water you got is fine...its just cheaper in Greece.


I dont think so. IN a country where a used 2000 320i costs the same as a brand new 330i in the US, how come the de-ionised water is so dirt cheap????

Most products over here are double the US price ....


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I dont think so. IN a country where a used 2000 320i costs the same as a brand new 330i in the US, how come the de-ionised water is so dirt cheap????
> 
> Most products over here are double the US price ....


Hmmm... Cyprus... Greece... Ionia...

Perhaps we're all misinterpreting what "deionised" means in Cyprus?


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> Hmmm... Cyprus... Greece... Ionia...
> 
> Perhaps we're all misinterpreting what "deionised" means in Cyprus?


:rofl: Thats a nice one!

Anyways, quality control is crap here. I would trust more in putting drinking water in my car rather than the so called "distilled".

(unless I distilled it myself that is)


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> (unless I distilled it myself that is)


Well, hey, once you get the still set up, there are other quite beneficial uses after you get your supply of distilled water cranked out...  (put a shine on that ol' moon  )


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> Well, hey, once you get the still set up, there are other quite beneficial uses after you get your supply of distilled water cranked out...  (put a shine on that ol' moon  )


Didnt really get that...sorry:dunno:


----------



## Crash501 (Jun 30, 2004)

He is speaking of moonshine. A distilled liqueor thats usually 198-200 proof.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Crash501 said:


> He is speaking of moonshine. A distilled liqueor thats usually 198-200 proof.


And made with a still.


----------

